# Does this reccomendation exempt me from the limits law?



## TamyLove420 (Feb 17, 2011)

I need some help here please. This doctors reccomendation states that I am exempt from the LOCAL limits right? Or am I not understanding these words correctly? 

It looks like it states the "limits law" and spells out in detail how I am EXEMPT from the limits.

Ughhh, PLEASE HELP


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 17, 2011)

You need to realize that we cannot offer you legal advise here--we offer advise on growing.  This is at least the second legal question you have asked here.  I really recommend that you consult a lawyer.  NORML can supply you with a list of attorneys that can help you.


----------



## cmd420 (Feb 17, 2011)

:yeahthat: 

talk to a lawyer.. not a growers forum...


----------



## benamucc (Feb 17, 2011)

OR...post on a legal forum...


----------



## TamyLove420 (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, excuse me...I was under the impression this was a forum dealing with ALL topics relating to GROWING and MEDICAL MARIJUANA usage...my question CLEARLY relates to both...? I didnt mean 2 annoy anyone with my questions. Just looking for a little advice


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 17, 2011)

i dont think you annoyed anyone its just that it would be silly for us to guess and mislead you, and even more silly for you to trust an opinion on here that could find you behind bars


----------



## Jericho (Feb 17, 2011)

You did not annoy anybody, They are refusing to help for your own good. Non of us on here are able to give you reliable legal advise. 
We can tell you from experience but when it comes down to it would you prefer we take a guess and you get arrested or you consult someone who knows what they are talking about and get it done right.


----------



## benamucc (Feb 17, 2011)

you didn't annoy me.  the last time i think i gave legal advice i had to be bailed out of jail too...

"Screw those cops they can't do anything"

"My bail money is in the garage under the ...."


----------



## donnachris67 (Feb 22, 2011)

i would also suggest that you have your doctor write exactly how much you need to have on hand. becuz if you are exempt from the law, you aren't going to be able to grow as much as you want or have as much as you want on hand, that's just my opinion though, i could be wrong.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Feb 22, 2011)

When it comes down to it, I think a good attorney will do you more good than a doctors "exemption". I do understand doctors can increase limits...but unless the doctor will testify for you I would suggest an attorney would be your best bet.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 22, 2011)

TamyLove420 said:
			
		

> Oh, excuse me...I was under the impression this was a forum dealing with ALL topics relating to GROWING and MEDICAL MARIJUANA usage...my question CLEARLY relates to both...? I didnt mean 2 annoy anyone with my questions. Just looking for a little advice



I'm sorry, but, no, we do not deal with any of the legal aspects of medical marijuana here.  This is basically a forum offering growing advise.  

You did not annoy anyone, however, you are asking questions that we are not qualified to answer.  Also, I would advise not taking legal advise from an anonymous person on a forum.  This is your freedom you are talking about.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Feb 23, 2011)

TamyLove420 said:
			
		

> Oh, excuse me...I was under the impression this was a forum dealing with ALL topics relating to GROWING and MEDICAL MARIJUANA usage...my question CLEARLY relates to both...? I didnt mean 2 annoy anyone with my questions. Just looking for a little advice



It is a forum for all use... These guys are just jealous you have a prescription and/or live in a medical state. This does mean that you are exempt and can grow a quantity that meets your needs... This is basically saying that so long as you're not selling it or stock piling it, and what's grown is used, you could grow 100 plants! Hard to consume that much between harvests though!LOL... Good luck my friend! Also, not a good idea to take word of mouth as The hemp goddess has pointed out above... I'm sure your doctor could clear things up alot smoother and cheaper than a lawyer could.. Just call the office and ask to speak with your physician.


----------



## Hick (Feb 24, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> It is a forum for all use... These guys are just jealous you have a prescription and/or live in a medical state. This does mean that you are exempt and can grow a quantity that meets your needs... This is basically saying that so long as you're not selling it or stock piling it, and what's grown is used, you could grow 100 plants! Hard to consume that much between harvests though!LOL... Good luck my friend! Also, not a good idea to take word of mouth as The hemp goddess has pointed out above... I'm sure your doctor could clear things up alot smoother and cheaper than a lawyer could.. Just call the office and ask to speak with your physician.




   MP is a forum about "growing". It is not a forum to obtain legal advice. We aren't "lawyers", we're growers.  
Would you go over to "Legal Zoom.com" and ask how to grow pot?.. or how to germinate seeds?  
  We have long resisted discussing the political, the activism, and legal aspects, to concentrate on helping people become self sufficient and provide for themselves. Regardless of where they live or the legalities of it. 
   As has been previously stated, either the "giving" or "recieving" of advice from a group of pot growers, that you should be getting from an attorney, is just..."not smart"..   I don't think anyone was "annoyed", only avoiding giving bad or incorrect advice, and clarifying that noone here is 'qualified' to properly answer the question. 

   I remember a few days that I once spent in county lockup. The 'public' tv was usually set on the "Cops" channel. 
  Those _jaihouse barristers_ were always screaming.._"Oh!!!... they *can't* do that!"_.. :rofl:.
  I had to just shake my head and bite my tongue...


----------



## cubby (Feb 24, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> It is a forum for all use... These guys are just jealous you have a prescription and/or live in a medical state.


 

 What does this mean? It's a forum for all use..?:confused2: These guys are just jealous....?:confused2: 
   This is a forum dedicated towards grow information not legalities, and what part of advising someone to seek competant lagal advice points to some sort of general or specific envy? Some of the previous posters do live in MMJ states. Did you actualy read any of the previous posts before you decided to throw in your 2cents?


----------



## Hick (Feb 24, 2011)

.. I didn't even feel the "jealousy" remark warranted a response cub's.. 
   I know that I "_legally_" grow more than I can consume, and have plenty to share with fellow patients and friends.  What's to be jealous of??  
  But I did feel the "for all uses" should be addressed. We ARE a mj growing/cultivation forum, and there are limitations to what we deem appropriate subject matter, as addressed in the rules 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html

tamyluvs question isn't inappropriate at all. I don't mean to insinuate that it is. But all that we can give are "opinions", and in most cases, _uneducated_ opinions to boot.


----------



## TamyLove420 (Feb 24, 2011)

All your points are well taken....I had no idea there would be specific regulations about grow questions on a growers forum??? I suppose its my fault I didnt spend the extra time reading every specific rule on here before I made the post...who does???

I apologize for using the word "annoyed"(definately the wrong usage) but I must admit, I was STUMPED by the responses I was getting from a GROWERS FORUM with a specific question about MMJ GROWING? 

Legalities were the determining factor in starting a garden for myself, and I assume MOST ALL growers...?

I dont understand the reason for the rule??


----------



## Hick (Feb 25, 2011)

TamyLove420 said:
			
		

> All your points are well taken....I had no idea there would be specific regulations about grow questions on a growers forum??? I suppose its my fault I didnt spend the extra time reading every specific rule on here before I made the post...who does???
> 
> I apologize for using the word "annoyed"(definately the wrong usage) but I must admit, I was STUMPED by the responses I was getting from a GROWERS FORUM with a specific question about MMJ GROWING?
> 
> ...


What "rule" are you speaking of?  I will be glad to explain, elaborate 

  I'm sure if you ask a question about "growing".. the responses will flow, with correct and concise information. 
You are asking for legal advice, and you're barking up the wrong tree. "WE ARE GROWERS."... "WE ARE *NOT* ATTORNEYS".... 
You were given "good" advice when you were told that you should consult an attorney. It was even suggested that you check NORML site for recommended MJ attorneys. 
   In the same respect, if you asked an attorney 'what soil should I use to grow pot?'   He might suggest that you ask a grower or a gardener/botanist. (which would be good advice, the right answer)  OR.. he might tell you "Miracle Grow Moisture control extended Feed" formula.    

  Would it make us a better forum, if we had all jumped in saying "YES"!.. it exempts you totally from ANY restrictions what-so-ever...
  and in 6 months you're setting in the county jail telling the DA, "But officer, they told me at MP that I could grow a thousand plants"  ???? :confused2:... 
Would you have been less "STUMPED" then ?? :doh:
just trying to help you "make sense" of the reasoning


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 25, 2011)

All I know is LAws are diffrent from State to state...If I was to give you leagle addvice  it would have to be for Washington State..I will say  I have yet to hear of a state that has a Law exempting folks from a Limit...just my thaughts

oh..and Im jealious...:rofl:..


----------



## cubby (Feb 25, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> All I know is LAws are diffrent from State to state...If I was to give you leagle addvice it would have to be for Washington State..I will say I have yet to hear of a state that has a Law exempting folks from a Limit...just my thaughts
> 
> oh..and Im jealious...:rofl:..


 

   I LOVE IT !!! There is no way I could look you in that face and take legal advice .......grow advice yes, legal advice, not in a million years 


   And I too am jealous....


----------



## Hick (Feb 25, 2011)

cubby said:
			
		

> I LOVE IT !!! There is no way I could look you in that face and take legal advice .......grow advice yes, legal advice, not in a million years
> 
> 
> And I too am jealous....



... yea, look at that face!... he looks a lot more like one of the public defenders they pawn off on defendants than a 'real' attorney...:rofl:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 4, 2011)

to answer OPs question. NO. Nobody has an exemption, no matter what the doc says THE JUDGE IS THE ONE WHO INTERPRETS THE LAWS and in the end hands down the sentence.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 12, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> to answer OPs question. NO. Nobody has an exemption, no matter what the doc says THE JUDGE IS THE ONE WHO INTERPRETS THE LAWS and in the end hands down the sentence.


 
According to my Lawyer, if your doctor gives you a limits exemption, then that is completley legal, and the Judge has no say in it. (This is Cali MMJ Law only). The Cultivation of MMJ is between you and your Doctor, not you and the Judge.
The Limit of 6/12 is a general guidline for folks WITHOUT limits exemptions.
I have personally seen State LEO observe quite a few grows with plant counts reaching 100, only to walk away after paperwork was shown, and limit exemptions revealed. A Month ago, a close friend had the DEA check his grow of 60 plants, only to tell him that the DEA was not interested in Medical Grows, and walked away.


----------

